# Podział łącza za pomocą modemu.zw 2xlan

## bednar

Witam

  Moi drodzy możecie mi powiedzieć jak skonfigurować serwer ma w nim dwie karty LAN i chcę wpuścić internet z modemu zewnętrzenego do eth0 i żeby wypadł przez eth1 (chodzi o to by podzielić łącze). Podejrzewam że jest to problem z rutingem lecz za bardzo nie znam się na tym więc był bym wdzięczny za przykładową tablice rutnigu.Last edited by bednar on Sat Oct 10, 2009 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## acei

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml

----------

## Belliash

```
X.Y.Z.A    *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0

172.16.0.0      *               255.255.255.0 U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         dynamic-X-Y- 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Popraw orta... i przepisz zrozumiale tego posta.

A co do podzialu, jezeli dobrze zrozumialem co chcesz zrobic, to powinno wystarczyc:

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -s 192.168.69.0/24 -d 0/0 -j MASQUERADE

ifconfig eth1 192.168.69.1/24
```

----------

## bednar

z góry dziękuje za odpowiedz

opisze dokładniej sytuacje modem ma adres 192.168.0.1 >  następnie karta eth0 192.168.0.200 > no i wyjście do lanu eth1 192.168.0.205  tak próbowałem lecz to nie działą

----------

## SlashBeast

Dobra, nie rozumiem.

Jakie ip (jaka sieciowka) ma robic za bramke dla innych komputerow?

Masz modem(o-costam) ktore laczysz z komputerem przez eth0 i chcesz rozdawac internet po eth1? Jak tak, to chyba troche malo sprytnie na eth1 miec ip z tej samej puli, co eth0. I jak sprawdzasz, czy dziala? Wpinasz kabel i tyle? Jak chcesz dhcp to mergnij dnsmasq i go skonfiguruj.

----------

## bednar

oki wiec jeszcze raz

podłączam modem do karty eth0 a sieć lokalną do eth1 ...... 

  modem zw. ---------------->eth0-----------------eth1-------------------> lan

(192.168.0.1)               (192.168.0.200)     (192.168.0.205)             (192.168.0.0)

----------

## SlashBeast

No to dokladnie to co podalem, ma dzialac. Na eth1 podnosisz 192.168.69.1, a na lan rozdajesz interent z podsieci 192.168.69.0/24

----------

## bednar

no tak a jeśli modem zewnętrzny ma 192.168.69.1  to eth0 muszę ustawić 192.168.69.200 a z kolei eth1 łączący się z siecią lan ma np. 192.168.69.204

----------

## Belliash

a przypadkiem te 2 sieciowki nie powinny byc w innych podsieciach?  :Wink: 

192.168.69.X przy masce 255.255.255.0 to ta sama siec...

modem ma:  192.168.69.1 i jest podlaczony pod eth0 ktory ma np 192.168.69.200

a na eth1 masz np 192.168.1.1 co daje juz inna podsiec....

----------

## SlashBeast

Caly czas o tym mowie, a on dalej podnosi na eth1 czyli bramce dla innych komputerow ip z podsieci swojej bramki/routera.

 *bednar wrote:*   

> no tak a jeśli modem zewnętrzny ma 192.168.69.1  to eth0 muszę ustawić 192.168.69.200 a z kolei eth1 łączący się z siecią lan ma np. 192.168.69.204

 

Zdecyduj sie, mowisz, ze na na wanie masz 192.168.0.200, to Ci daje przyklad, bys na eth1 podniosl 196.168.69.1 a ty pytasz co bedzie jak na wanie bedziesz mial ipki z podsieci 196.168.69.0/24?

----------

## Bialy

Myślę, że kolega bednar nie ma zielonego pojęcia o czym się do niego rozmawia.

Temat powinien być zamknięty po tym linku.

Wątpię także by powyższy kolega rozróżniał o jaki router w linku chodzi.

----------

## bednar

a kolega bialy jak nie chce pomóc to niech nie przeszkadza.... jestem wdzięczny osobą które chcą pomóc osobom "zielonym" takim jak ja

-  mam neostradę więc modem zewnętrzny któremu nadałem numer ip 192.168.0.1 .....

- server posiada dwie karty eth0 i eth1

wiec modem skonfigurowałem i łączy się z internetem teraz podłączam go do servera i tu powstaje problem bo nie wiem zupełnie jak to poustawiać

może się mylę nadając modemowi i kartom sieciowym numer z tej samej podsieci  być może modem i eth0 mają być np. 192.168.0.0 a karta od strony lanu 192.168.1.0

----------

## Belliash

@bednar: po 1 troche grzeczniej... po 2 Bialy ma sporo racji... po tym co tutaj napisalismy do tej pory juz dawno problem powinien byc rozwiazny... Zaraz mnie zjecie ale powtorze wpis z innego watku - "Nie umiem gotowac wiec nie pcham sie do kuchni" - nie umiesz sobie poradzic z tak banalnym problemem, gdzie dostales kilka konkretnych odpowiedzi i link do dokumentacji w ktorej wszystko znajdziesz, to sobie daruj. Niczego nowego sie nie dowiesz - wiec albo masz jakies konkretne pytania odnosnie jakiegos punktu z dokumentacji ktorej pewnie nie przeczytales ze zrozumieniem albo temat do zamkniecia...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zamykam. Wszystko jest w podanej dokumentacji.

----------

